# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Une loupiotte multicolore

## Kaz

Dans un des derniers Cpc, dans la rubrique divers, il y avait une lampe d'ambiance qui permet d'éclairer avec différentes couleurs. Ca parait kitsch mais ça m'a donné une idée de cadeau mais, car il y a toujours un mais, j'ai preté ce Cpc à un terrotiste qui l'a jeté. ::cry:: 

Donc si une bonne âme pouvait me donner les references de la bête.

D'avance merci.

----------


## O.Boulon

Living Colors Philips.
Dans les 140 euros, trouvable moins cher en vente privée sur Internet.

Un putain de truc génial.

----------


## b0b0

c'est moche

----------


## Kaz

Voilà c'est tout à fait ça.

Merci

----------


## b0b0

De rien ça m'a fait plaisir

----------


## Ash

Si si, j'insiste.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Un putain de truc génial.


A ce point là?
Non parce que j'avoue que j'étais interessé aussi... çay vraiment cool?

----------


## yaka

moi aussi,
mais valérie damidot l'utilise beaucoup en ce moment, ca fait peur
elle a remplacé toutes ses lampes autocollantes par ca

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais c'est excellent.
Pour se réveiller, orange vif.
Pour se coucher, vert clair.
Pour accomplir son devoir conjugale Rouge violent ou Rose étouffé (en fonction du thème du jour).
Pour bosser sur l'ordi, assorti au théme du bureau.
Pour mater la télé quand on a pas d'ambilight, posé juste derrière et en Bleu/Mauve. Reposant pour les yeux et immersif.

On regrettera juste que le mode démonstration soit un peu trop speed. Ca fait flipper les consomateurs d'acides et de LSD. Je ne peux plus inviter Gringo à la maison.

Couleur, saturation et luminosité réglable de manière extrêmement simple. Cher, mais chouettos.
Vous pouvez aussi vous penchez sur les Ampoules LED adaptables sur n'importe quelle lampe, trouvable chez Pearl, pour une 40aine d'euros l'unité. C'est moins cher, c'est un peu moins réussit, mais c'est très chouette quand même.

----------


## Ezechiel

> moi aussi,
> mais valérie damidot l'utilise beaucoup en ce moment, ca fait peur
> elle a remplacé toutes ses lampes autocollantes par ca


Tant qu'elle continue à tout fixer avec du scotch double face et une agrafeuse, tout va bien. Mais ça fait quand même un peu peur.


Boulon: je note, je note. Je vais mettre ça sur ma liste d'anniversaire à ma maman. J'ai jamais d'idée à part "une CG à 500 roros. Non? Ingrate."
Là une zolie lampe pour pouvoir sexer dans une ambiance rouge, ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## yaka

si une diode grille, c'est DTC, ou ca se change ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, c'est encapsulé t'es bon pour le pays du SAV, je pense.
Mais y a énormement de Led donc je ne suis pas sûr qu'on voit la différence.

----------


## getcha

ca a l'air d'etre un peu un truc à la apple pour faire le malin quand même. C'est programmable tout de même ?

----------


## Septa

Pas vraiment programmable je crois...
( Enfin ça dépend ce que t'entends par là, t'as différent mode si je me souviens bien mais tu peux pas en créer )

Mais Didine en a une est c'est assez sympa. Ca "change l'ambiance" d'une pièce facilement...

----------


## getcha

ca remplacera jamais des bougies et du papier de couleur, en plus les bougies peuvent avoir d'autres*hors charte*

----------


## Athmos

Oui mais les bougies ça pollue sa race. Plus que de fumer passivement (pareil pour l'encens). Alors j'en ai pas chié des ronds de chapeau à arrêter de fumer pour me foutre de la suie dans les poumons avec des bougies.
Les leds, c'est beau.

----------


## getcha

Tiens je viens de penser que ca pourrait etre terrible pour faire des effets spéciaux pour mon film, la télécommande à quelle portée de chien ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh pas trop loin.
Je sais pas en fait. Mais c'est clair que c'est nettement moins classe que du papier crépon.

----------


## Yasko

> Vous pouvez aussi vous penchez sur les Ampoules LED adaptables sur n'importe quelle lampe, trouvable chez Pearl, pour une 40aine d'euros l'unité. C'est moins cher, c'est un peu moins réussit, mais c'est très chouette quand même.


Sur culot GU10 (spot halogène), on les trouve à moins de 10€. J'en ai acheté récemment, et c'est vrai que c'est sympathique. Par contre, les couleurs ne sont pas réglables, on a des fondus réguliers d'une couleur à l'autre. Et c'est pas très puissant niveau luminosité, mais ca consomme quasiment rien (par rapport à un spot halogène qu'il remplace, qui chauffe beaucoup).

----------


## getcha

Et il faut du 220, ou y'a des piles ?

----------


## Erokh

c'est vrai que c'est sympa, mais putain, 140€ pour une lampe... ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Prise.

----------


## Acteon

De la bombe cette lampe, acheté suit a l'article ::wub:: 
Ca dechire sur mon bural,  et quand on en a 12 on peux les commander avec une seule télécommande c'est chouette.

----------


## Tink

> De la bombe cette lampe, acheté suit a l'article
> Ca dechire sur mon bural, et quand on en a 12 on peux les commander avec une seule télécommande c'est chouette.


whaouh, c'est euh.. whaouh!  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> *exemples d'utilisation*





> *possède la lampe*


Ce serait possible d'avoir des photos de ce que ça donne dans une pièce ? Car madame n'est pas emballée par le concept...

----------


## O.Boulon

Quitte-la !

----------


## Tink

> Ce serait possible d'avoir des photos de ce que ça donne dans une pièce ?


Flemasse! http://www.lighting.philips.com/micr...living_colors/

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il n'y a que sur ça qu'elle est chiante.  :;): 

@ Tink : Pas des photos du marketing ! Des vraies prises dans des vraies maison par des vrais gens.
J'ai déjà essayé le site et c'était pire.  ::|:

----------


## tenshu

> c'est vrai que c'est sympa, mais putain, 140€ pour une lampe...


Si il te prend l'idée de rentrer dans un magasin de luminaire, tu va te rendre compte que 140e, ba c'est du milieu de gamme.

----------


## Erokh

> Si il te prend l'idée de rentrer dans un magasin de luminaire, tu va te rendre compte que 140e, ba c'est du milieu de gamme.


Et ma copine est fan de déco:&#39;(

----------


## Acteon

> Ce serait possible d'avoir des photos de ce que ça donne dans une pièce ? Car madame n'est pas emballée par le concept...


Pas d'apn potable pour bien rendre les couleurs ::|: 
Mais si tu t'y prend bien c'est même elle qui va te l'offrir :B): 

En parlant de lampe, des canards ont teste les simulateurs d'aube? ca me brancherait bien pour l'hiver prochain...

edit: tiens prince y'as meme des fanboy de la lampe qui la flim tellement qu'elle est trop bien...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> En parlant de lampe, des canards ont teste les simulateurs d'aube? ca me brancherait bien pour l'hiver prochain...


J'en ai un ça m'aide franchement le matin à me réveiller. Par contre, c'est trop violent pour ma copine.  ::|: 

Pour s'endormir c'est aussi très efficace !

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Pour s'endormir c'est aussi très efficace !


T'as peur dans le noir ?

Putain, deux pages pour acheter une lampe...

----------


## yaka

129 chez darty, viens de me dire dartyman,
la durée de vie est honnete, a ce que je viens de lire (vous aurez le temps de changer 3 4 fois d'ipod)
par contre, le fait d'en connecter 6 ensembles pour faire la meme lumiere ca doit etre sympa, mais ca doit faire tres mal au cul par contre

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> 129 chez darty, viens de me dire dartyman,
> la durée de vie est honnete, a ce que je viens de lire (vous aurez le temps de changer 3 4 fois d'ipod)
> par contre, le fait d'en connecter 6 ensembles pour faire la meme lumiere ca doit etre sympa, mais ca doit faire tres mal au cul par contre


T'es pas obligé de toutes les mettre.

----------


## yaka

Si, valerie damidot, elle le fait, elle en met 6 dans les plantes, je l'ai vu, ca fait des lampes qui clignotent

----------


## Athmos

> (...)
> mais ca doit faire tres mal au cul par contre


t'es pas obligé de les ranger là, non plus.

----------


## Angelina

Cay un scandale! Je m'insurge contre la chochottisation de ce forum.  :B):

----------


## Tink

> Cay un scandale! Je m'insurge contre la chochottisation de ce forum.


qu'est ce que tu fais la toi?? tu devrais pas etre en train de faire ta deuxieme echographie? mwhahahaha

angelina il est enceint!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> T'as peur dans le noir ?


Noob ! Un simulateur d'éveil permet aussi de mieux s'endormir en simulant le coucher de soleil (luminosité de plus en plus faible).

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan sans dec', les simulateurs d'aube, c'est fantastique.
Ca m'a permis de retrouver un rythme de vie normal après 2 ans de CanardPC écrit la nuit, avec un coucher à 7heures et un lever à 16 heures.

En plus, utilisé en lampe lorsque vous travaillez, il améliore la concentration et le tonus.

----------


## Pelomar

J'avoue que ca me rendait très spectique ce truc.
Mais si Boulon et pas mal de canard le dise, ca doit être génial  ::): 

Tiens d'ailleurs Boulon tu l'as acheté, ou c'est phillips qui te l'a filé ?

----------


## yaka

ouais mais c'est chiant y a pleins de modeles et aucun avec des trucs marrants

----------


## crazycow

> En plus, utilisé en lampe lorsque vous travailler, il améliore la concentration et le tonus.


On dirait une pub pour marabout, manque plus que le "vous rend votre libido"...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tiens d'ailleurs Boulon tu l'as acheté, ou c'est phillips qui te l'a filé ?


Le seul truc que Philips nous ait jamais donné, c'est l'AmbX, et on aimerait beaucoup qu'ils le reprennent.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ça ne peux pas servir pour caler un meuble ?


Pour mon simulateur d'aube, je l'ai acheté chez nature & découverte et c'est un Lumie.

----------


## Geminys

> Ça ne peux pas servir pour caler un meuble ?
> 
> 
> Pour mon simulateur d'aube, je l'ai acheté chez nature & découverte et c'est *un Lumie*.



sans indiscrétion, a combien l'a tu eu?

----------


## PrinceGITS

170€, ouais, c'est cher.  ::(: 

Par contre, on doit pouvoir en trouver ailleurs maintenant et il doit y avoir plus de choix. Quand j'ai acheté la mienne il y a 2 ou 3 ans, ce n'était pas courant comme produit.

----------


## Geminys

> 170€, ouais, c'est cher. 
> 
> Par contre, on doit pouvoir en trouver ailleurs maintenant et il doit y avoir plus de choix. Quand j'ai acheté la mienne il y a 2 ou 3 ans, ce n'était pas courant comme produit.


ça doit être un peu moins chére maintenant quoique chez N&D... 
mirci

----------


## Erokh

j'ai regardé: les lumie c'est dans les 170€, pas moins. Par contre il existe des simulateus d'aube phillips aux alentours de 100€ (y'en a à 80, d'autres modèles à 120). Par conte, je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça vaut.

Et le lumie, il lit aussi des cd audio, non?

----------


## yaka

y en a pas qui lisent les mp3 ou avec wifi et usb,
je sais pas, un truc bien quoi

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le Lumie est basique. Réveil et c'est tout !
Les Philips ont plus de gadgets.

----------


## Ragondin

Perso j'en ai chope un pour ma soeur de simulateur d'aube et pour 75€ vous avez un truc tout à fait honnete de chez Philips.
Mais je reste sceptique car mon reveil matin a deja du mal en ce moment, je sais pas si une loupiotte peut faire mieux.

----------


## Eklis

Putain, mais ça l'air terrible ce truc.  ::mellow:: 

Dommage que pour l'acheter, je doive me passer des mes tandooris hebdomadaires pendant 3 voire 4 mois.  ::(:

----------


## Geminys

> Le Lumie est basique. Réveil et c'est tout !
> Les Philips ont plus de gadgets.


j'vais plus regarder chez Philips alors.(j'suis a la recherche d'idée pour l'anniv de ma louloute  ::P: )

----------


## flbl

140€ pour une poignées de led à 0.02 € avec un variateur et une télécommande c'est quand même une bonne grosse arnaque à destination des amateurs de gadgets et de destruction planétaire.

consommez les gars, moi voila qu'est ce que jedi

----------


## Neo_13

L'évolution prévue de ces lampes me parait encore plus intéressante que ce gadget.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est l'avis des créatifs de PSA ?

----------


## Neo_13

Du tout, c'est des réminiscences entre un ex NXP (philips semi conducteurs qui développe, entres autres, les LED du futur) et un ex Philips Domotique Eindhoven... En croisant les infos, le but est plus que clair :D

Pendant notre cours sur les achats et l'appro international, on a un peu d etemps pour discuter :D

----------


## Erokh

évolution qui est? utiliser ce genre de LED pour de la domotique... un frigo qui bille? une lunette de chiotte éclairante? un éclairage "natif" pour la maison avec ces couleurs(une sorte d'ambilight pou mur, quoi)?

----------


## yaka

> évolution qui est? utiliser ce genre de LED pour de la domotique... un frigo qui bille? une lunette de chiotte éclairante? un éclairage "natif" pour la maison avec ces couleurs(une sorte d'ambilight pou mur, quoi)?


une évolution pour le lav nav ?

----------


## Neo_13

vous connaissez tous l'ambillight ? ben imaginer ce qu'on peut faire si les 12 appareils pilotables par la meme télécommande, le deviennent par la télévision...

Perso, ça me plait bien comme idée... hors mon collegue a déjà vu un proto ambilight façon surround (un multicolor derrière)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vivement la retransmission des fêtes teck tonique sur ce système.  ::XD::

----------


## Electabs

Donc non seulement ils danseront comme des idiots, mais en plus ils feront des crises d'épilepsie (si c'est pas déja le cas ::P: ). tain c'est beau.

----------


## Neo_13

surtout avec 12 multicolores + l'ambilight de l'écran

----------


## Erokh

> vous connaissez tous l'ambillight ? ben imaginer ce qu'on peut faire si les 12 appareils pilotables par la meme télécommande, le deviennent par la télévision...
> 
> Perso, ça me plait bien comme idée... hors mon collegue a déjà vu un proto ambilight façon surround (un multicolor derrière)


ah... je suis déçu... je pensais à des trucs plus mieux... parce que là, ça reste limité comme utilisation, quand même...

----------


## Neo_13

ben s'il apparait d'autres usages de nos échanges d'info, je vous tient au courant

----------


## Kass Kroute

Pour en revenir au Living Colors Philips, en googlant le bazar, je suis tombé sur ce lien :
http://www.lighting.philips.com/micr...olors/?lang=fr

Heu la zizique, j'arrive pas à me rappeler qui chante. Ça me dit quelque chose mais quoi ? ::siffle:: 

Phiips démago ?

----------


## Kaz

> Pour en revenir au Living Colors Philips, en googlant le bazar, je suis tombé sur ce lien :
> http://www.lighting.philips.com/micr...olors/?lang=fr
> 
> Heu la zizique, j'arrive pas à me rappeler qui chante. Ça me dit quelque chose mais quoi ?
> 
> Phiips démago ?



Mouais pour la zik, la chanteuse semble pas vraiment maitriser la langue.

A noter quand même que Carla B. nouvellement S. n'a pas inventé le chant sur un fond de guitare sèche.

----------


## ElGato

> A noter quand même que Carla B. nouvellement S. n'a pas inventé le chant sur un fond de guitare sèche.


Un type nommé "Brassens" (quel nom idiot) te signale qu'il vient de se retourner dans sa tombe.

:zomb:

----------


## boris-fr

Je viens d'en acheter une car boulon avec sa description du bouzin m'a donné envie, ben premier avis c'est terrible et ca change vraiment l'ambiance et les reglages de couleurs sans fils marche trés bien, c'est méme suffisant pour pouvoir lire ou eclairer une piéce, bref cher certe mais genial pour ta déco alternative méme mon chat adore , il en est fasciné le con surtout quand je met le mode démo .

merci O. Boulon ca déchire..

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui effectivement.
Ce truc est magique.

Mon appart', c'est des murs de bétons avec un canapé et une contrebasse. Mais avec ce truc là en marche, on dirait une pièce design.

----------


## boris-fr

> Oui effectivement.
> Ce truc est magique.
> 
> Mon appart', c'est des murs de bétons avec un canapé et une contrebasse. Mais avec ce truc là en marche, on dirait une pièce design.


pareil que toi sauf la contrebasse, mais avec des murs blanc et je me crois avec sur mars ou si je veux encore plus prés ou plus loin dans  notre systeme solaire, tout est au bout des doigts, merci vraiment, ma cop quand elle rentrera va halluciner et peut m'engueuler mais osef je suis un cyber geek elle commence a le savoir avec tout mon bric a brac electro, faut juste qu'elle ne craque pas , bah vais basculer ca en ambiance jaune pastel orange rose rouge si j'en ai le temps hi hi. ::wub:: 
merci encore .

----------


## Yasko

http://www.matbe.com/actualites/imprimer/32231/

----------


## boris-fr

merci yasko, j'en veux dés que ca sort ca doit etre moi cher que l'ambilight car la transhabuter de ma chambre sdb salon ect c'est chiant a force alors que la hop tu en met partout ou tu a des douilles , rahhh vive le multicolor of chez moi je suis devenu accroc.

----------


## Flubber

J'm'incruste, ça éclaire une pièce de combien de m² pour pouvoir lire?

----------


## Ezechiel

> http://www.matbe.com/actualites/imprimer/32231/


Merde alors ça c'est top. J'en veux.

----------


## boris-fr

> J'm'incruste, ça éclaire une pièce de combien de m² pour pouvoir lire?


disons que mon salon ou ma chambre fait 12/15 m2 a vue de nez et que je met la lampe a 2/3 m et que je la met en eclairage dit jaune soleil ca le fait pour lire mais il est vrai que ca n'eclairera jamais comme une ampoule a incandescence de 40 w non plus, d'ailleurs ce n'est pas fait pour ca a la base mais pour changer en - de 1 sec la couleur d'une piece mais on peut lire avec oui et surtout la laisser tourner en permanence car ca consomme extremement peu et ca a l'air vu la résistance des leds tres long en durée de vie de plus le coté désign déchire pour cet objet sa forme y est pour beaucoup et la telco sans fil tactile est un must , mon seul regret le mode démo pas réglable qui va trop vite et ca c'est vraiment dommage peut etre qu'en la tripatouillant niveau electronique ca pourrait le faire mais je ferais sauter ma garantie, bref mes 149 euros je les regrette pas vais méme m'en acheter une deuxieme pour ma chambre. a darty elle est a 129 euros mais plus de stock sur mon darty de boulogne comme d'hab quoi, ce darty la a une carence en gestion de stock hallucinante. 
achetez en c'est du bonheur... ::wub::

----------


## Pelomar

> disons que mon salon ou ma chambre fait 12/15 m2 a vue de nez et que je met la lampe a 2/3 m et que je la met en eclairage dit jaune soleil ca le fait pour lire mais il est vrai que ca n'eclairera jamais comme une ampoule a incandescence de 40 w non plus, d'ailleurs ce n'est pas fait pour ca a la base mais pour changer en - de 1 sec la couleur d'une piece mais on peut lire avec oui et surtout la laisser tourner en permanence car ca consomme extremement peu et ca a l'air vu la résistance des leds tres long en durée de vie de plus le coté désign déchire pour cet objet sa forme y est pour beaucoup et la telco sans fil tactile est un must , mon seul regret le mode démo pas réglable qui va trop vite et ca c'est vraiment dommage peut etre qu'en la tripatouillant niveau electronique ca pourrait le faire mais je ferais sauter ma garantie, bref mes 149 euros je les regrette pas vais méme m'en acheter une deuxieme pour ma chambre. a darty elle est a 129 euros mais plus de stock sur mon darty de boulogne comme d'hab quoi, ce darty la a une carence en gestion de stock hallucinante. 
> achetez en c'est du bonheur...


Expirez maintenant !

----------


## Jeckhyl

T'es jaloux parce que tu n'arrives pas à en dire autant en une seule phrase  :;): .

Enfin, il me semble qu'il y a un point après "chambre", sûrement une faute de frappe  ::): .

----------


## The Lurker

Ouais mais non là. En fait ce que je vais faire c'est arrêter de lire n'importe quel sujet qui me tombe sous la main, parce qu'à chaque fois ça finit avec l'envie d'acheter quelque chose et mon porte-feuille est pas fan... ::|:

----------


## boris-fr

C' est ca la passion on en oublie un peu de ponctuation.
et ca rime.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

dispo à darty italie 2 (paris 13) pour 129€. Vu aujourd'hui.

----------


## yaka

> dispo à darty italie 2 (paris 13) pour 129€. Vu aujourd'hui.


en cas de probleme, demandez dartyman
un grand brun tout maigre a l'air pervert et geek
et demandez lui sa chanson (c'est bien internet, je peux pourir la réputation de mon coloc online)

----------


## boris-fr

> en cas de probleme, demandez dartyman
> un grand brun tout maigre a l'air pervert et geek
> et demandez lui sa chanson (c'est bien internet, je peux pourir la réputation de mon coloc online)


mais pourquoi mon darty boulogne billancourt n'a aucun stock sur rien aussi bien en electro que en ampli ou en loupiotte grrrrrrr 20 euros dépensé de trop a cause d'un gestionnaire de stock bien trop naze , dartyman au scours fouette le ce grmblmmmm de p*tain de ta**ette a raclette...

----------


## yaka

non, mais dartyman, il vole pas au secours des gens qui vont dans le mauvais darty,
il reste a italie2
c'est pour ca, lui, au moins, il a du stock

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ouais, il y en avait une vingtaine.

----------


## boris-fr

> ouais, il y en avait une vingtaine.


ouiiiiiiiiinnnnn a boulogne ce sont des maudits  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flubber

Bah Dartyman il peu pas avoir des prix pour les canard  ::rolleyes:: ..., sinon il sert à rien et je propose un Ban ::P: ...

----------


## boris-fr

raaaahhhh , j'ai recraqué j'en ai acheté une deuxieme pour mon salon et incroyable a 129 euros ce coup ci et en plus chez darty boulogne qui par miracle ont tremblé devant la menace de dartyman...
et vive le psychédelisme, et ca en devient une drogue ces loupiottes ca commence par une , puis deux, puis partout dans toute les piéces  ::wub::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Je me demandais si des canards possédant cette lampe et une Freebox avaient subi le problème décrit sur cette page ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Flemasse! http://www.lighting.philips.com/micr...living_colors/


Il me semble connaître la fille qui chante en fond sonore... Mékicéqueçàpeubienêtre?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Les deux objets sont à moins de 30 centimètres l'un de l'autre et j'ai eu aucun des problèmes énoncés.

Par contre, une nuit le living colors s'est allumé tout seul dix fois de suite jusqu'à ce que le débranche.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Les deux objets sont à moins de 30 centimètres l'un de l'autre et j'ai eu aucun des problèmes énoncés.
> 
> Par contre, une nuit le living colors s'est allumé tout seul dix fois de suite jusqu'à ce que le débranche.


C'était du morse, ça voulait dire : "au secours sauvez-moi j'en peux plus de vivre avec Boulon !"

----------


## Angelina

ou qu'un voisin possède la même.

----------


## le faucheur

Faut que je pense a acheter ce truc un jour....
Sinon Boulon, tu utilise toujours la fameuse lampe reveil qui imite le soleil ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Sinon Boulon, tu utilise toujours la fameuse lampe reveil qui imite le soleil ?


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Largeman

Sinon, côté pratique vous l'orientez comment ?

Pour ma part je l'ai mise sur une étagère en hauteur (1.80m du sol), quasiment perpendiculairement au mur (un tout petit peu tournée vers le mur).

Mais j'en suis pas encore pleinement satisfait. Autant quand je suis dans le lit pour regarder films, séries, télés c'est parfait, autant quand je suis devant le PC la lumière dégagée par l'écran est telle que la lampe parait inutile.

Si certains ont quelques conseils, merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Le simulateur d'aube, c'est toujours aussi génial.
C'est le miracle qui me rend capable d'arriver au boulot à 9 heures du mat.

Concernant l'orientation, je l'ai planqué derrière la têlé braqué sur un mur blanc histoire d'ambiancer au maximum le soi sans se sentir aggresser par trop de lumières.

Après 2 mois d'utilisation, je vais vous dire ce que je regrette : à part un beau vert et un rouge absolument merveilleux, ça manque de couleurs vraiment vibrantes qui vous prennent à la gorge.

Quoique le rose est très beau aussi, mais rien qui se répand sur la pièce comme une onctueuse marée de gelée de groseille comme mon rouge adoré.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Le simulateur d'aube, c'est toujours aussi génial.
> C'est le miracle qui me rend capable d'arriver au boulot à 9 heures du mat.


Mytho, il est 10h22 et t'es toujours pas là.

----------


## le faucheur

> Mytho, il est 10h22 et t'es toujours pas là.


Comme tout les redacteurs de Canard PC....

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Mytho, il est 10h22 et t'es toujours pas là.


Montrons le du doigt et rions de son malheur!!!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Les boules, mes parents en ont acheté une sans savoir ce que c'est pour leur nouvel appart.

Pourvu qu'ils n'aiment pas.

----------


## boris-fr

ha ha 
j'en ai deux 

oui comme papa


c'est pas si cher arthur, 119 euros seulement.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Le simulateur d'aube, c'est toujours aussi génial.
> C'est le miracle qui me rend capable d'arriver au boulot à 9 heures du mat.


j'envisage d'en prendre un 
c'est si génial que ça?

----------


## boris-fr

oui pour mettre une ambiance lumineuse  en moins de 10 sec avec la telco tactile dans toutes les couleurs du spectre et en plus elle est furieusement désigne , genre elle est pas a cacher, elle consomme méga peu 0.5 w je crois sa durée de vie est d'au mins 8/10 ans tech led , elle est solide il y en a une qui est tombée de 1 m chez moi et rien, pas une félure  la cloche  bocal est en plastique résistant apparemment,  elle éclaire suffisamment pour lire si tu est a 2 métre d'elle et en éclairage dit soleil, le variateur d'intensité et bien dosé et peut servir dans ta chambre pour des activité diverses et variée , les femmes l'adorent, bref c'est du bonheur je ne les regrette pas.
achéte.
119 euros si tu gére.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Direct la lampe de mes parents marchent pas. Impossible de l'allumer.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> oui pour mettre une ambiance lumineuse  en moins de 10 sec avec la telco tactile dans toutes les couleurs du spectre et en plus elle est furieusement désigne , genre elle est pas a cacher, elle consomme méga peu 0.5 w je crois sa durée de vie est d'au mins 8/10 ans tech led , elle est solide il y en a une qui est tombée de 1 m chez moi et rien, pas une félure  la cloche  bocal est en plastique résistant apparemment,  elle éclaire suffisamment pour lire si tu est a 2 métre d'elle et en éclairage dit soleil, le variateur d'intensité et bien dosé et peut servir dans ta chambre pour des activité diverses et variée , les femmes l'adorent, bref c'est du bonheur je ne les regrette pas.
> achéte.
> 119 euros si tu gére.


Jolaventur demandait pour le simulateur d'aube, pas la Living Colors...

Arthur : tu es sûr d'avoir branché la prise ? :classiquedeshelpdesks:

----------


## boris-fr

> Direct la lampe de mes parents marchent pas. Impossible de l'allumer.



elle fait un test couleur normalement dés que tu la branche sans appuyer sur la telco
si elle ne fait méme pas ca elle est defectueuse

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Prise branchée, la démo se met en route, mais impossible d'allumer ensuite. Même avec d'autres piles que celles fournies.

----------


## boris-fr

> Jolaventur demandait pour le simulateur d'aube, pas la Living Colors...
> 
> Arthur : tu es sûr d'avoir branché la prise ? :classiquedeshelpdesks:



ha zut c'est vrai j'avais pas lu la quote dsl




> Prise branchée, la démo se met en route, mais impossible d'allumer ensuite. Même avec d'autres piles que celles fournies.



j'ai eu ca ferme bien l'arriere de la telco il y a une sorte de bouton poussoir

et enléve la protection transparente plastique sur le dessus de la telco aussi.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Yep, fait aussi.

----------


## boris-fr

> Yep, fait aussi.


heu il y aurait une sorte de réinitialisation a faire ca serait dans le mode d emploi 
le blem c'est que je suis pas chez moi pour te dire la manip
si tu a le manuel c'est dedans si mes souvenirs sont bon 
mais je me souviens surtout du fameux bouton de fermeture de la telco si il est pas bien fermé c'est la merde en tout cas c'est pas la lampe si elle fait son test c'est plutot coté telco ca c'est clair
bon courage
http://www.lighting.philips.com/micr...c2_fr_fr_Small

le mode d'emploi pdf est a dl a gauche

je l'ai lu et il y aurait deux choses a essayer le mode démo pour voir et le mode multi lampe une seule telco mais bon pour moi c'est soit la polarité des piles est pas bonne en emplacement soit le couvercle est mal fermé soit la telco est hs. le bouton power de la telco c'est le I A coté du O en haut de la telco.
voila je t'ai fait le help desk de la philips livingcolors.
 peut pas faire mieux arthur.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Yep, fait aussi.


Débranche ton routeur wifi et réessaie ? (cf le problème que j'ai lié en haut de cette page)

----------


## boris-fr

il est vrai que je n'ai pas ces ondes diaboliques a hautes fréquences chez moi 
ca peut étre une cause mais si c'est le cas c'est foireux comme blém il aurait du faire dans la touffe bleue au lieu du wi fi 10 m en bt pour la telco c'etait suffisant.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> j'envisage d'en prendre un 
> c'est si génial que ça?


Ouais ça m'botterait bien moi aussi.
D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui en ont, vous conseillez quoi comme modèles ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Débranche ton routeur wifi et réessaie ? (cf le problème que j'ai lié en haut de cette page)


Y a une Neuf Box, pas de routeur. J'ai essayé dans plusieurs pièces.

Par contre je capte très bien un hotspot Neuf, dur de le couper.

----------


## boris-fr

ca vient d'ailleurs dans ce cas de la telco notamment ou du recepteur de la lampe au pire

----------


## Syncall

> Ouais ça m'botterait bien moi aussi.
> D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui en ont, vous conseillez quoi comme modèles ?


Ca me tente bien également, mais y'a pas que Philips qui fait ça ? Avec un unique modèle ?

J'ai pas encore regardé le prix, mais ça doit coûter quelques roubles  ::|: 

EDIT : J'ai regardé vite fait, déjà y'a 2 modèles chez Philips, avec une différence : la présence d'une radio pour 40 euros de plus sur le second modèle. Et apparemment d'autres trucs existeraient chez les concurrents, mais j'ai la flemme de pousser les investigations.

Ah et ça coûte pas non plus un bras, 62 euros pour le premier modèle et dans les 100 euros pour le second, à voir si on peut trouver moins cher en cherchant un peu.

C'est fait, je veux. Le modèle sans la radio de merde.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Il existe d'autres marques et si je me trompe Nature & Découverte en a des moins chères.

----------


## Angelina

J'ai bien envie de m'en fabriquer une tiens. 3 diodes rouge/jaune/bleue, ça doit coûter que dalle...



Bon, j'aurai pas la telecommande, qui fait toute la classe du bidule, mais bon.

----------


## Eklis

> J'ai bien envie de m'en fabriquer une tiens. 3 diodes rouge/jaune/bleue, ça doit coûter que dalle...
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, j'aurai pas la telecommande, qui fait toute la classe du bidule, mais bon.


Le principe c'est pas justement une chiée de chiée de diodes ?

----------


## brethil

Il est 8h26 et je suis debout et assez en forme pour taper des mots ! 
Miracle !
Merci Boulon.

----------


## Eklis

> Il est 8h26 et je suis debout et assez en forme pour taper des mots ! 
> Miracle !
> Merci Boulon.


Trop facile ton truc !

Il est 8H28 et je suis debout et assez en forme pour taper des mots... solution : ne pas aller au lit.

 ::mellow:: 

Mon royaume pour une ambilight.

----------


## boris-fr

Il y a 4 grosses diodes en tout dans le living colors ambilight .

----------


## Eklis

> Il y a 4 grosses diode en tout dans le living colors ambilight .


D'accord, bon ben j'ai plus qu'à aller me pendre parce que je dis que des conneries, dans ce cas.  ::|:

----------


## ElGato

> J'ai bien envie de m'en fabriquer une tiens. 3 diodes rouge/jaune/bleue, ça doit coûter que dalle...


J'avais vaguement cherché: les LED de forte puissance ça existe mais ça coûte cher, au final t'en as bien pour 60€ de matos...

----------


## boris-fr

Sans compter le bulbe désign facon sculture d'art moderne et la telco wifi ?? 
c'est du wifi d'ailleurs ?
j'ai un doute.

----------


## Syncall

> Il existe d'autres marques et si je me trompe Nature & Découverte en a des moins chères.


Ouais mais est ce que ces lampes font surtout réveil, avec l'allumage progressif tout ça ?  ::blink:: 

Je viens de regarder rapidement sur le site en ligne de Nature & Découvertes, déjà y'a qu'un modèle présenté (sûrement plus en magasins), et c'est une lampe quoi, juste pour un salon ou une pièce à vivre.

Maintenant y'a un truc que je comprends pas : c'est précisé "Intensité : 10 000 lux", alors qu'un petit tour sur le site de Philips permet de lire, pour les 2 modèles 75 et 100W vendus, que l'intensité est de 300 ou 400 lux selon les modèles.

Est il possible de mesurer de différentes façons cette intensité lumineuse ? Ou la lampe de N&D rend elle aveugle et brûle la peau au 12ème degré en 4 sec ?

----------


## Acteon

> Sans compter le bulbe désign facon sculture d'art moderne et la telco wifi ?? 
> c'est du wifi d'ailleurs ?
> j'ai un doute.


Toutafait.




> Ouais mais est ce que ces lampes font surtout réveil, avec l'allumage progressif tout ça ? 
> 
> Je viens de regarder rapidement sur le site en ligne de Nature & Découvertes, déjà y'a qu'un modèle présenté (sûrement plus en magasins), et c'est une lampe quoi, juste pour un salon ou une pièce à vivre.
> 
> Maintenant y'a un truc que je comprends pas : c'est précisé "Intensité : 10 000 lux", alors qu'un petit tour sur le site de Philips permet de lire, pour les 2 modèles 75 et 100W vendus, que l'intensité est de 300 ou 400 lux selon les modèles.
> 
> Est il possible de mesurer de différentes façons cette intensité lumineuse ? Ou la lampe de N&D rend elle aveugle et brûle la peau au 12ème degré en 4 sec ?


Je viens de voir (merci wiki) dehors au soleil tu es entre 50.000 et 100.000 lux,
d'un cote tu doit avoir les 400 lux réel et de l'autre les 10.000 "comme si vous etiez au levé du soleil."

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ouais mais est ce que ces lampes font surtout réveil, avec l'allumage progressif tout ça ? 
> 
> Je viens de regarder rapidement sur le site en ligne de Nature & Découvertes, déjà y'a qu'un modèle présenté (sûrement plus en magasins), et c'est une lampe quoi, juste pour un salon ou une pièce à vivre.
> 
> Maintenant y'a un truc que je comprends pas : c'est précisé "Intensité : 10 000 lux", alors qu'un petit tour sur le site de Philips permet de lire, pour les 2 modèles 75 et 100W vendus, que l'intensité est de 300 ou 400 lux selon les modèles.
> 
> Est il possible de mesurer de différentes façons cette intensité lumineuse ? Ou la lampe de N&D rend elle aveugle et brûle la peau au 12ème degré en 4 sec ?


J'ai acheté la Lumie chez N&D. Pas de souci particulier. Je n'ai pas bronzé et j'ai toujours mes yeux...  ::P: 
D'après wikipedia, l'oeil humain supporte jusqu'à 17 000 lux.

Par contre, ça peut être violent pour certains. Ma copine ne supporte pas cette lumière. Résultat, j'attends de réaménager la chambre pour la poser de façon à ce que ça la gène moins.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Modèle échangé, ça marche. Ma mère kiffe pas, je la récupère.

Joie.

----------


## Eklis

> Modèle échangé, ça marche. Ma mère kiffe pas, je la récupère.
> 
> Joie.


 ::mellow:: 

Enfoiré.  ::(:

----------


## Angelina

> Modèle échangé, ça marche. Ma mère kiffe pas, je la récupère.
> 
> Joie.


L'incarnation même du mot "machiavèlique".







 :;):

----------


## Syncall

Je viens de voir sur Amazon.fr, si ça en intéresse :



- Le modèle HF3451, sans la radio numérique, 75W, 300lux, neuf à 62 euros.
- Le modèle HF3461, 100W, 400lux, Radio FM numérique est neuf à 90 euros, là où on le trouve un peu partout à 115 euros

Jusque là, ok.

Mais apparemment, jusqu'à juin 2008, Philips rembourse 15 euros sur le premier (soit 47 euros la lampe, vu que les fdp sont offerts), et 30 euros sur le second (allez, c'est cadal pour le calcul), soit 60 euros fdpin aussi.

Bon, pour le coup, si la différence de 100lux est pas énorme, 47 euros ça pourrait le faire. Mais à peine 13 euros de plus pour le second modèle qui en valait le double... je me tâte  ::rolleyes:: 

En espérant avoir bien lu les conditions de remboursement.

----------


## Eklis

> Je viens de voir sur Amazon.fr, si ça en intéresse :
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...500_AA280_.jpg
> 
> - Le modèle HF3451, sans la radio numérique, 75W, 300lux, neuf à 62 euros.
> - Le modèle HF3461, 100W, 400lux, Radio FM numérique est neuf à 90 euros, là où on le trouve un peu partout à 115 euros
> 
> Jusque là, ok.
> 
> ...


Wow, j'te bénis ! 

Tout de suite ça fait abordable, là...  ::):

----------


## boris-fr

> Modèle échangé, ça marche. Ma mère kiffe pas, je la récupère.
> 
> Joie.


Bien joué, donc l'autre était bien defectueuse.
Et alors tes premiéres impressions?

----------


## Jolaventur

http://www.coindugeek.com/boutique/f...fr&pag=1&num=0

----------


## Angelina

*Le cube interactif multicolore se suffit à lui-même*

----------


## Erokh

> *Le cube interactif multicolore se suffit à lui-même*


c'est une idée ou c'est juste des LEDs asservies à un accéléromètre?

----------


## Angelina

Grâce à la nouvelle loupiotte multicolore, version mini, plus besoin de chercher, le bohneur viendra à vous!

Ambiance tamisée savament décadente... Petite amie anorexique qui ne s'offusque pas que vous fixiez ses non-seins... Appartement bourgeois à crédit pour 25 ans...

Tout celà vous appartiendra pour la modique somme de 110 euro-boules!




Existe désormais aussi en noir, pour les emo qui ne peuvent vraiment pas blairer le blanc.











Source

----------


## tarbanrael

> Grâce à la nouvelle loupiotte multicolore, version mini, plus besoin de chercher, le bohneur viendra à vous!
> 
> Ambiance tamisée savament décadente... Petite amie anorexique qui ne s'offusque pas que vous fixiez ses non-seins... Appartement bourgeois à crédit pour 25 ans...
> 
> Tout celà vous appartiendra pour la modique somme de 110 euro-boules!
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.fr/wp-content/upl...urs-mini-2.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Non seulement c'est d'un gout a chier mais en plus la nana elle est franchement pas terrible. Tout le monde sait bien que pour vendre des lampes il faut des nanas tops.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Putain vous arrivez à faire 5 pages sur les ambilights ?!? Pff respect ...

----------


## Baryton

Achetée... Quel chouette joujou que celui là!

----------


## b0b0

Non mais tout le monde achète cette loupiotte :sylvinne:

----------


## Goji

La fille de la pub devrait vendre des choucroutes.

----------


## jofission

Je préférais acheter une lampe qui réveille le matin. Quoique j'ai mes persiennes toutes pourries qui font pareil.  ::(:

----------


## yaka

Ca y est, j'ai craqué aussi, j'ai pris une grosse lampe, car ma copine n'est pas anorexique et encore moins sans seins, c'est cool je l'ai mise au dessus de la porte de la chambre et ca donne l'ambiance a toute la pièce.

Cependant je tenais a vous signaler qu'avec la sortie de la petite lampe pour draguer les filles bizarres, qui sont donc censées être le prix en dessous, pas mal de magasins sont en train de remonter les prix de la living colors normale.
Faites vos stocks

----------


## Dark Fread

Après Loituma, Rick Astley et This Is Sparta, dans la série Buzz Inexpliqué, je voudrais la lampe multicolore  ::mellow::

----------


## Baryton

Petite question bête... le simulateur d'aube fonctionne comment? Et le mode démo (mis a part à l'allumage)?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bin, la lumière s'allume progressivement en un temps donné.
Et j'ai rarement vu un mode démo sur un simulateur d'aube.  ::huh::

----------


## tym_b

> Bin, la lumière s'allume progressivement en un temps donné.
> Et j'ai rarement vu un mode démo sur un simulateur d'aube.


N'y aurait-il pas confusion Baryton?

La lampe Philips est uniquement une lampe qui projette différentes couleur pour avoir une ambiance dans une pièce.
Un simulateur d'aube (Philips, Lumie...) est un réveil amélioré qui permet de se réveiller progressivement avec une lumière naturelle grandissante (ou s'endormir à l'inverse).

LivingColors ne fait pas simulateur d'aube (cf photos illustratives dans le post suivant. c'est un beau travail d'équipe!)

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ambilight, c'est une télé, la lampe c'est LivingColors.

Pour faire plus clair, avec des images :

Ambilight :


LivingColors :


Simulateur d'aube :

----------


## tym_b

> Ambilight, c'est une télé, la lampe c'est LivingColors.


Je me disais bien aussi, mais n'ayant pas l'objet qui fait fantasmer plus d'un canard, je ne retrouvais pas le nom.
J'édite donc pour être dans le vrai. Merci pour la précision.

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai eu l'occasion de tester toute une salle ronde dont les murs étaient éclairés de la sorte (musée MOMA à New York) et on a passé un bon moment à se marrer avec ma copine et à prendre pas mal de photo. J'imagine tout à fait l'eefet de ces petites loupiottes chez soit...
Et pour le simulateur d'aube, nous avons offert un lumie à ma soeur pour noel il y a bientôt 2 ans et elle adore et ça marche toujours bien.

----------


## Galdarok

Alors, je viens voir quelles sont les nouvelles du magazine que j'attends, et je repars 6 pages plus loin avec l'envie de m'acheter un simulateur d'aube et une lampe d'ambiance.
Trop forts !  ::mellow::

----------


## tym_b

> Alors, je viens voir quelles sont les nouvelles du magazine que j'attends, et je repars 6 pages plus loin avec l'envie de m'acheter un simulateur d'aube et une lampe d'ambiance.
> Trop forts !


Et pas un téléviseur ambilight?
:tentateur:

----------


## Baryton

Aaaah! Ok! Merci Prince!

----------


## Jolaventur

> Alors, je viens voir quelles sont les nouvelles du magazine que j'attends, et je repars 6 pages plus loin avec l'envie de m'acheter un simulateur d'aube et une lampe d'ambiance.
> Trop forts !


Moi je resterais fort du moins sur la linving colors 
enfin pour l'instant  ::|: 
le simu d'aube par contre  ::):

----------


## carbish

Pas vu si ça avait été posté avant, en promo sur cdiscount à 117€ FDPOUT pour 41hr encore.

http://www.cdiscount.com/electromena...ur=1&isalone=1

----------


## mescalin

Raaah putain ça me tente mais ça serait pas sérieux. raaargnnnn :mangesamain:

----------


## StanRex

Dites moi les gens

Je songe à m'acheter un simulateur d'aube. J'ai justement un bon de 30 € chez Amazon

Par contre je me posais quelques questions :

le lumie, il est vraiment vachement mieux que les philips? Nan parce que 160 € au lieu de 60 pour des formes moins moches, certes, et et une fonction coucher du soleil, ca me laisse quand même un peu dubitatif

et est ce que c'est intelligent? I.e, je veux le programmer pour que ca ne me reveille que du lundi au vendredi. C'est possible ou bien il y a uniquement un réglage d'heure et ca marche tous les jours?

merci d'avance

----------


## Baryton

Trois mois que je l'ai, je regrette toujours pas l'achat de ma LivingColors. Ya pas a dire, c'est vraiment un beau jouet!

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi j'ai craqué aujourd'hui devant le gris du temps je me suis dit qu'il serait temps d'en prendre une.

Elle accompagnera mes nuits d'hiver.

----------


## Baryton

J'ai trouvé comment activer le mode demo.
Il suffit d'appuyer 3s sur le bouton I de la télécommande, et c'est parti!!!

Et pour revenir en normal, on l'éteint et on la rallume normalement.

----------


## Erokh

Ouaw! Plus de 6 mois pour trouver un truc qui est marqué sur la notice et qui a déjà été dit au début du topic, bravo!!

SInon, la black pearl edition me fait de l'oeil  ::sad::

----------


## Baryton

Je viens de relire la notice, et non ce n'est pas marqué...  ::P:

----------


## Angelina

30 euroballes. A vos caisses à outils! Puis venez poster vos créations...

----------


## znokiss

Lapin compris, c'est un jeu concours ? Faut faire la même à la maison ?

Ah oui, c'est Angelina qu'a posté l'image, j'avions point vu.

----------


## Loran38

Tu peux faire la même avec une lampe et plein de papier de couleur transparent et tu demandes à ta femme de faire changer les couleurs pendant que tu mates la TV avec ta bière à la main  :B):

----------


## Storm

Si jamais le bidule d'Angelina vous faisait de l'oeil :
http://www.pearl.fr/luminaires/ampou...27_PE5380.html
35 euroballes, c'est quand même moins rectal !
Moins joli, aussi.

... Surtout !

----------


## mescalin

> SInon, la black pearl edition me fait de l'oeil 
> http://eushopper.com/ecomz/images/ca...es/EU-0081.jpg


Elle est a 116€ en déstockage  chez matos.net en ce moment : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Lumino/4...ESTOCKAGE.html

----------

